# Quappe , so grätig ?



## Counter-Striker (31. Dezember 2004)

Habe ja vor kurzer Zeit einige Quappen gefangen und gestern wurden sie endlich mal zubereitet , als wir sie gegessen haben ist mir aufgefallen das sie sehr viele Gräten haben |kopfkrat  Ist das normal ? Wir haben dazu noch ne große Brasse gemacht sie hatte weniger Gräten als die Quappe ! Quappe hat zwar sehr gut geschmeckt aber die spuckerrei mit den Gräten war schlimm ........ Also mein Lieblingsspeisefisch ist und bleibt der Aal #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Das ist schade. Ich hatte gehört und gelesen das Quappen sehr wenig Gräten haben


----------



## ThomasL (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Quappen viele Gräten |uhoh: ? Ich habe schon dutzende gegessen, die haben doch nur den Mittelgrat mit kurzen, relativ dicken Gräten dran, Seitengräte ist gar nix.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Dann war das bestimmt keine Quappe :q 

Ne mal im Ernst, wenn du eine Quappe filetierst findest du keine bis ganz ganz wenige Gräten


----------



## duck_68 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du die Quappe und Brachse verwechselt hast |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat     :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Ne franzl ich war ja dabei als er eine von ihnen gefangen hat und das war 100%ig eine Quappe.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

ach komm, gibs zu das war ein Kaulbarsch :q :q :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Dann war das aber ein sehr großer und dicker kaulbarsch. Und die Kaulbarsche die wir gefangen haben waren dann Quappen:m


----------



## Counter-Striker (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Das war wirklich schrecklich mit den Gräten und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich die Quappen von den Brassen unterscheiden kann ........
Da waren viele kleine aber dicke Gräten im Fleisch drinn , das mit den Brassen wird doch von allen zu ernst genommen , so viele Gräten haben die garnicht und gut schmecken die auch ! Solange die auch groß genug sind , ich nehme Brassen ab 50 cm mit , wir haben mal ne 42er Brasse gegessen war nicht so toll ......

Wir haben 3 Quappen gemacht alle waren so komisch grätig ....... Naja vieleicht waren sie halt ein bischen zu klein mit knappe 40 cm .............


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Fazit vom Thread: Ich habe wohl irgentwelche komische Quappen erwischt , werde sehr bald wieder auf Quappe gehn , noch ist ja die Zeit dafür !#6


----------



## Dorschi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Ich schätze, Euch sind Quappe und Brassen in der Pfanne durcheinandergerutscht!


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Nein sind sie nicht , habe ich aber schonmal gesagt. Ich kann doch wohl Brassen und Quappen unterscheiden , besonders deswegen weil die Brasse 54 cm groß war und die Quappen gerade mal knappe 40 cm !#6


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Kann nicht sein!
Ich hatte als ich noch gut Quappen gefangen hatte, diese immer sehr gerne gegessen (obwohl ich nicht gerade der große Fischesser bin), weil sie gar keine Gräten hatten außer dem Rückgrat, was man ja problemlos entfernen kann.  Und die Quappen hatten genau diese Größe 30 - 40 cm.


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Na ist doch logisch! Erst die Quappen ausnehmen, dann braten. Dann stören die Gräten der gefutterten Jungbarsche oder Kleinbrachsen auch nicht! ;-)#6 

Ich hatte 2003 und 2004 eher schlechte Angeljahre, aber treuer Begleiter waren die Quappen, die mir, wenn auch nur als Beifang, so manchen Aalansitz gerettet haben. Allesamt wurden sie verputzt und bei keinem (ausgenommenem) Fisch waren die Gräten störend.|wavey:


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

sehr komisch ! Vieleicht waren meine Eltern und meine Nachbarn zu pingelig :q Naja ich freu mich schon auf den Aal im Sommer , mit Veit am Petriförder in Magdeburg #6


----------



## Lechfischer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Also meine Quappen hatten immer alle sehr wenige Gräten!


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

hab im winter 2004 meine erste quappe aus der Oder gefangen,nachdem ich sie mir lecker zubereitet habe habe ich sie verspeißt.
Dabei gab´s nur ein paar kleine dicke Gräten.
werde diesen winter wieder mein glück auf die marmorierten versuchen,hoffe ja, dass es bald so richtig kalt wird


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Das war wirklich schrecklich mit den Gräten und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich die Quappen von den Brassen unterscheiden kann ........
> Da waren viele kleine aber dicke Gräten im Fleisch drinn , das mit den Brassen wird doch von allen zu ernst genommen , so viele Gräten haben die garnicht und gut schmecken die auch ! Solange die auch groß genug sind , ich nehme Brassen ab 50 cm mit , wir haben mal ne 42er Brasse gegessen war nicht so toll ......
> 
> Wir haben 3 Quappen gemacht alle waren so komisch grätig ....... Naja vieleicht waren sie halt ein bischen zu klein mit knappe 40 cm .............


Hei Leute|wavey: 
Vor dem Essen müßt Ihr die tief geschluckten Haken von Euch und Euren Vorgängern auch raus holen:q .Quappen gehören zu den Dorschartigen und haben wie diese Fische wenig Gräten.Naja , mehr wie die (äh,wie heißen die Fische bloß|kopfkrat |kopfkrat )ach ja "Fischstäbchenfische" glaube ich,haben sie schon.:q :q Trotzdem noch viel Spaß;Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Der Counter-Striker hat schon recht mit dem was er sagt. Bei uns sind die Quappen wirklich etwas grätiger als woanders. Habe letztes Jahr selbst eine gefangen und sie hatte mehr gräten als die anderen von Quappen immer behaupten.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Veit sagte das auch , das liegt an unserem Mutantengewässer ....... Elbe ^^


----------



## mikemolto (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Moinsen zusammen,

also gerade wegen der " wenig vorhandenen Gräten" und dem absolut leckerem Fleisch liebe ich die Quappen. Bei uns sind sie leider seltener auf die Schuppen zu legen. 
Ich frage mich, was bei dir in der Pfanne war.........|kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Fischfresser (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Moin
Also ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das Q woanders "grätiger" sind.
Das ist doch alles eine Fischart, d.h. ein Mensch in Bayern hat doch auch nicht plötzlich 2 Rippen mehr-oder doch|kopfkrat :q .
Von der Elbe bin ich nur gewohnt das die Fische etwas größer ausfallen als sonst.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## aal-andy (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*



			
				Fischfresser schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. ein Mensch in Bayern hat doch auch nicht plötzlich 2 Rippen mehr-oder


 
die Anatomie des Menschen variiert schonmal, nehme man beispielsweise nur mal das Gehirn. Ist ja auch in einigen Bundesländern mehr, in anderen weniger ausgeprägt. 

und wegen der Gräten einigen wir uns auf Brappen, dann hat jeder 
Recht ...

​


----------



## esox_105 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*



> und wegen der Gräten einigen wir uns auf Brappen, dann hat jeder Recht ...


 
Jo, ne mutation :q :q :q #6 .


----------



## Fischfresser (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Da hat er also Nessie wieder gesehen 
Vielleicht ist es auch nur das persönliche Empfinden oder die Zubereitungsart das jemand findet das ein Fisch viel Gräten hat oder nicht.
Hab aber auch schon Leute getroffen die in einem Filet Gräten fanden und den Fisch dann von der Liste der eßbaren Fische gestrichen haben.|kopfkrat #d 
Könnt mir nicht passieren.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Seamus (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Sind Euch denn die ziemlich bedrohten Quappen nicht auch zu schade , um verspeist zu werden, oder denkt Ihr nur mit dem Magen?


----------



## Hummer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Hallo Seamus,

dies ist das Küchenforum, wenn Du über bedrohte Fischbestände, catch & release, Mindestmaße, Laichdorsche oder Lebende Köderfische  diskutieren willst, suche Dir bitte einen der zahlreichen threads in anderen Abteilungen des Anglerboards. Danke!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quappe , so grätig ?*

Quappen sind aber sehr lecker und bei usn nicht ganz so bedroht. Haben ja auch keine Schonzeit bei uns


----------

